# Bus error (core dumped) from cvsup



## jotawski (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi sirs,

I *cvsup* with the following supfile to any hosts nearby me,  it stopped and gave me errors that said


```
Bus error (core dumped)
```

supfile, which is actually cvs-supfile from /usr/share/examples/cvsup, is

```
*default host=cvsup6.jp.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/kaitag/db
*default prefix=/kaitag/ncvs
*default release=cvs
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
ports-all
doc-all
www
projects-all
cvsroot-all
```

The command used is `# cvsup -g  -L 2  supfile` and my machine is

```
maliwan@[mni] ~% uname -a
FreeBSD mni.jes.in.th 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #13: Wed May 30 11:50:57 ICT 2012     
[email]root@mni.jes.in.th[/email]:/kaitag/obj/usr/src/sys/JOTAWSKI  amd64
maliwan@[mni] ~%
```

I built world and kernel with this /etc/make.conf

```
####
#
# Building FreeBSD with clang
#
####
.if !defined(CC) || $(CC) == "cc"
CC=clang
.endif
.if !defined(CXX) || $(CXX) == "c++"
CXX=clang++
.endif
.if !defined(CPP) || $(CPP) == "cpp"
CPP=clang-cpp
.endif
# Don't die on warnings
NO_WERROR=
WERROR=
# Don't forget this when using Jails!
NO_FSCHG=
####
#
# Building FreeBSD with clang, end here.
#
####
WRKDIRPREFIX=/kaitag/MANEE
DISTDIR=/kaitag/distfiles
PACKAGES=/kaitag/packages
##
DOC_LANG=	en_US.ISO8859-1
PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION=python2.7
###
#
#error do not put it here, 
#use
#setenv MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX /kaitag/obj
#instead
#
###
WITH_BERKELEYDB=db43
WITH_BDB_VER=43
# added by use.perl 2012-03-11 11:37:05
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```

At this moment, I have built these ports with this new world devel/libtool, converters/libiconv, devel/gettext, devel/gmake, lang/ezm3, net/cvsup-without-gui too but I still got core dumped and no go.

Any helps and hints would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 1, 2012)

Switch to csup(1).


----------



## jotawski (Jun 1, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Switch to csup(1).



*W*ill this `# csup -L 2 supfile` give me the same thing as cvsup(1)?

Thanks for your time anyway.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2012)

Read the man page:


> csup is a software package for updating collections of files across a network.  *It is a rewrite of the CVSup software in C.*


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 1, 2012)

jotawski said:
			
		

> *W*ill this `# csup -L 2 supfile` give me the same thing as cvsup(1)?



Yes.  BTW, -L 2 is not necessary or even very useful (IMO) for either program.


----------



## jotawski (Jun 2, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Read the man page:



Many thanks indeed, Sirdice, but I mean can csup(1) do something like a 'server' as cvsupd(8) do.

I set my machine as a local cvsupd(8) and cvsup(1) either src, ports, docs from localhost after that command, `# cvsup -g -L 2 -h `fastest_cvsup -Qc tw,jp,sg,kr` supfile` ,as suggested in John D. Polstra's FAQ

So I wonder if csup(1) had this kind of abilities or not.

Once again, I thank you very much for your valuable time.


----------

